# Breaking down the SP 2022



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm having a heck of a time getting this pistol back together. I broke it down down for cleaning with no problem at all. Putting that darned slide catch lever back in is making my eyes bleed! Sh%##!!T!! It will go in all the way and make that snap but the slide will just not go forward. Has this happened to anyone else? Does anybody have a remedy? Thanks.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It'll take some repetition but between you figuring out the "trick" that works best for you and the gun losening up a bit, it'll get smoother. I've gone with the partial insertion of the catch lever followed by a two hand combo move with a thumb pressing the lever through. Hard to describe, but I had problems at first too, as many will attest to when dealing with their first SiGPro. Just slow down and take your time. It's not a race and you'll get a bit quicker over time. If you get ffrustrated you start to force things where and when they don't belong and that doesn't help anything. Just relax and "figure it out". No biggie.

Just think about what needs to be where and visualize it as you are doing it. It'll work out.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Growler. I got it figured out. I was trying to put the slide catch lever back in the exact same way it came out. Wrong place. It's a two step insertion. The slide has to be at battery with partial insertion and then the notch on the slide is lined up with the lever and one little snap and she's in there. Pretty simple and fast if you know what you're doing, which I did not.


----------

